

F# Promises a Big Return on Data - bsg75
http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2013/02/f-promises-big-return-big-data

======
bsg75
Is there anything in this article that would not apply to other functional
languages (Ocaml, etc.) ?

------
3minus1
Thanks for this. I've been curious about F# and the article links to a great
learning resource.

